# Grooming essentials for a pom?



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

My rescue pom will be coming home in a few weeks (once he is neutered). What would you guys suggest are grooming essentials for pom ownership?

I've never had a long haired dog before, so this will be a learning experience!

Any advice on how to groom them, etc. is also appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

You will need a slicker brush and a greyhound comb bare minimum, just to keep his coat matt free between professional grooms. If you want to do it all at home you will also need nail trimmers or dremel, clipper to shave sanitary areas and paw pads, shears to clean up the tops of the feet, ear cleaner, possibly thinning shears to debulk areas such as around the bum.


----------



## erinmeurer (Sep 17, 2012)

For my poms, I have 2 different pin brushes both from chris christensen (one is a wooden pin brush the other is a metal pin brush) 2 combs from chris christensen (one with longer teeth than the other for the denser areas) I only use thinning shears when I am trimming any part of their coat. I have two different force dryers, the kool pup by chris christensen and the k-9 II (a more powerful dryer, but if you only have one dog the kool pup would work fine). And a dremel for nail care.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Graco22, thanks  I guess I'll go ahead and just buy the essentials for now. 

erinmeurer, wow, those are a lot of brushes lol! Could I just use a regular hair dryer on the dog?


----------



## erinmeurer (Sep 17, 2012)

The two brushes I use are different, normally I use the wooden pin brush. It is very easy on their coat and if you run into a denser part of fur (undercoat or a matt or two) it works them out gently (I use the smaller brush). The pin brush I use once all the undercoat has been brush out and it has longer pins so it can make it all the way down to the skin (the pin brush is the small 27 mm). The two different combs I have are one with longer teeth to get through the coat (it is the 005 buttercomb) the other is your basic fine/course comb I use this one again after all the coat has been worked through (this is the 000 butercomb). 

You could use a regular dryer but if you plan on having a hairy dog you should just get the force dryer it will make quick work on the drying part of a thick coated breed. I have had all my equipment for at least 7 years. Some of my brushes and combs I have had for 10 years. It is worth the investment. If you choose to use the people dryer be sure to use the mild heat setting and do not burn your little pom. 

Good Luck and have fun!!


----------

